# ASUS ZENBook 13 (UX433FN) touchpad unrecognized



## giocitta (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi, I'm a potential new FreeBSD daily user, almost new to the OS but fairly good Gentoo expert. I recently had an ASUS-ZenBook UX433FN laptop as a gift and thought about installing FreeBSD on it. Since WiFi requires the iwm driver with iwm9560fw, I proceeded to install 13.0-CURRENT on it. Despite my half-newbie status, I have correctly configured practically everything, including the Azurewave webcam, and now only the touchpad is missing (which, as far as I understand, lies on the ic2 bus in respect of which there seems to be some difficulty in management by FreeBSD). I have read and reread all the guides on Google, but no useful results. I would be extremely grateful for suggestions on what and how to do, since using a mouse is, for obvious reasons, very inconvenient. How to customize the kernel, what to put in rc.conf, in loader.conf and in sysctl.conf? KDE Plasma 5.17.5 is installed and working properly. Latest generation I7 processor; 8 GB of RAM. I thank in advance who will so kind to help me in the difficult operation. Giorgio Cittadini


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2020)

giocitta said:


> I proceeded to install 13.0-CURRENT on it.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## giocitta (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry to have proposed my request for help in the wrong place. Thank you for your kind lesson in fairness.


----------



## Stazer (Jan 20, 2020)

I had the same problem. Checkout this the patch attached in this review https://reviews.freebsd.org/D16698 It does not support all features, but basic mouse usage is possible.


----------



## giocitta (Jan 21, 2020)

Stazer said:


> I had the same problem. Checkout this the patch attached in this review https://reviews.freebsd.org/D16698 It does not support all features, but basic mouse usage is possible.


Many thanks for the link, that I have carefully read. I believe that, at the moment of my FreeBSD knowledge, to go on this way is too difficult for me.


----------



## Stazer (Jan 22, 2020)

giocitta said:


> Many thanks for the link, that I have carefully read. I believe that, at the moment of my FreeBSD knowledge, to go on this way is too difficult for me.



As far as I can remember apply the patch to the kernel sources using patch(). Compile the acpi_iichid and iichid modules by searching for their Makefiles and running `make && make install`. Now you should be able to load the modules with `kldload iichid acpi_iichid`. You may put `kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko ig4 iic iichid acpi_asus acpi_asus_wmi acpi_iichid acpi_video"` into your /etc/rc.conf. Some of those modules are redundant though. At least this works on my UX310U with 12.1-RELEASE-p1.


----------



## giocitta (Jan 27, 2020)

Stazer said:


> As far as I can remember apply the patch to the kernel sources using patch(). Compile the acpi_iichid and iichid modules by searching for their Makefiles and running `make && make install`. Now you should be able to load the modules with `kldload iichid acpi_iichid`. You may put `kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko ig4 iic iichid acpi_asus acpi_asus_wmi acpi_iichid acpi_video"` into your /etc/rc.conf. Some of those modules are redundant though. At least this works on my UX310U with 12.1-RELEASE-p1.


Hi Stazer, sorry to have found your kind instructions only now when I came back from Lapponia. Tomorrow I'll try and I'll keep you informed.
In the meanwhile, many many thanks.


----------



## giocitta (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Stazer, I've some doubt, and your experience may be unvaluable to sweep it.
I downloaded Wulf's patch obtaining a iichid-master.zip file that, unzipped, gave a iichid-master folder. Into this folder I find many .h and .c files (hyconf, hid, hidbus, hid_debug, hid_if, hidloocup, hkbd, hms, hmt, hpen, iichid, usbid), and a Makefile. Which should I use to patch the kernel source, only iichid.c?
This is the first doubt I must resolve to avoid ruining my installation of FreeBSD.
Thanks for your eagerly awaited answer.


----------



## Stazer (Jan 28, 2020)

Seems that you have downloaded the source files, but you need to download the .diff file. Here you can get the diff. Copy it into /usr/src and then run the patch() utilty.


----------



## giocitta (Jan 28, 2020)

Stazer said:


> Seems that you have downloaded the source files, but you need to download the .diff file. Here you can get the diff. Copy it into /usr/src and then run the patch() utilty.


You are right: error - mine - linked to inexperience. Got the diff, patched the kernel sources (in /usr/src: "patch -C < wulf.diff"), rebuilt the kernel, without any problem, but I didn't succeed in finding acpi_iichid and iichid "by searching for their Makefiles". So, I stopped.


----------



## Stazer (Jan 28, 2020)

You do not need to rebuild the kernel. Just the modules acpi_iichid and iichid. You can find the Makefiles for both modules in sys/modules/acpi/acpi_iichid and sys/modules/i2c/iichid.


----------



## giocitta (Jan 29, 2020)

Stazer said:


> You do not need to rebuild the kernel. Just the modules acpi_iichid and iichid. You can find the Makefiles for both modules in sys/modules/acpi/acpi_iichid and sys/modules/i2c/iichid.


Hi Stazer, everything now seems OK. I thank you very much for the guide and the patience. It was resolutive a deep study of D16698 Wulf's review.
Error is not a sign of incapacity but is part of the learning process (Julio Velasco).


----------



## Stazer (Jan 29, 2020)

giocitta said:


> Hi Stazer, everything now seems OK. I thank you very much for the guide and the patience. It was resolutive a deep study of D16698 Wulf's review.
> Error is not a sign of incapacity but is part of the learning process (Julio Velasco).


You are welcome!


----------



## giocitta (Jan 31, 2020)

Stazer said:


> You are welcome!


Hi Stazer, I see that something new appeared two days ago as regards Wulf's iichid: https://github.com/wulf7/iichid
Perhaps it will be necessary to repeat all the procedure so to get a better functionality. If you believe "yes", how to proceed (will it be possible to find a diff file?).
Regards.


----------



## aragats (Feb 6, 2020)

giocitta said:


> I see that something new appeared two days ago as regards Wulf's iichid


I built it and loaded the module, but it didn't help with my Dell Precision 7540's touchpad. Maybe I'm missing something.

Here is what I see in Linux:
	
	



```
dmesg | grep -i i2c
[    1.360853] i2c_hid i2c-DELL0926:00: i2c-DELL0926:00 supply vdd not found, using dummy regulator
[    1.360860] i2c_hid i2c-DELL0926:00: i2c-DELL0926:00 supply vddl not found, using dummy regulator
[    1.530308] input: DELL0926:00 044E:1220 Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL0926:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input2
[    1.530415] input: DELL0926:00 044E:1220 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL0926:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input3
[    1.530496] input: DELL0926:00 044E:1220 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL0926:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input4
[    1.530544] hid-generic 0018:044E:1220.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [DELL0926:00 044E:1220] on i2c-DELL0926:00
[    2.790373] input: DELL0926:00 044E:1220 Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL0926:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input13
[    2.790507] input: DELL0926:00 044E:1220 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL0926:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input14
[    2.790642] input: DELL0926:00 044E:1220 UNKNOWN as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL0926:00/0018:044E:1220.0001/input/input15
[    2.790765] hid-multitouch 0018:044E:1220.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [DELL0926:00 044E:1220] on i2c-DELL0926:00
```


----------



## aragats (Feb 6, 2020)

It looks that FreeBSD 12.1 doesn't recognize the I2C bus in my laptop, I see no /dev/iicX devices, however, 13.0 does create those devices, so I will continue experimenting with that.


----------



## aragats (Feb 7, 2020)

giocitta said:


> something new appeared two days ago as regards Wulf's iichid: https://github.com/wulf7/iichid


It works very well with FreeBSD 13.0 in Dell Precision 7540. I build and loaded the driver, got the following in dmesg():
	
	



```
....
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_DESCR at 0x20
iichid0: HID descriptor: 1e 00 00 01 53 01 02 00 03 00 1e 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 4e 04 20 12 39 02 00 00 00 00
iichid0 at addr 0x2c irq 51 on iicbus1
iichid0:   ACPI Hardware ID  : DELL0926
iichid0:   IICbus addr       : 0x2C
iichid0:   HID descriptor reg: 0x20
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_SET_POWER(0)
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_RESET
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_REPORT_DESCR at 0x2 with size 339
iichid0: HID report descriptor: 05 01 09 02 a1 01 85 01 09 01 a1 00 05 09 19 01 29 03 15 00 25 01 75 01 95 03 81 02 95 05 81 01 05 01 09 30 09 31 15 81 25 7f 75 08 95 02 81 06 09 38 95 01 81 06 05 0c 0a 38 02 81 06 c0 c0 05 0d 09 05 a1 01 85 08 09 22 a1 02 15 00 25 01 09 47 09 42 95 02 75 01 81 02 95 01 75 03 25 05 09 51 81 02 75 01 95 03 81 03 05 01 15 00 26 af 04 75 10 55 0e 65 11 09 30 35 00 46 e8 03 95 01 81 02 26 7b 02 46 12 02 09 31 81 02 c0 55 0c 66 01 10 47 ff ff 00 00 27 ff ff 00 00 75 10 95 01 05 0d 09 56 81 02 09 54 25 05 95 01 75 08 81 02 05 09 09 02 09 03 25 01 75 01 95 02 81 02 95 06 81 03 05 0d 85 09 09 55 75 08 95 01 25 05 b1 02 06 00 ff 85 0a 09 c5 15 00 26 ff 00 75 08 96 00 01 b1 02 c0 06 01 ff 09 01 a1 01 85 03 09 01 15 00 26 ff 00 75 08 95 1b 81 02 85 04 09 02 95 1b 81 02 85 05 09 03 95 07 b1 02 85 06 09 04 81 02 c0 06 02 ff 09 01 a1 01 85 07 09 02 95 86 75 08 b1 02 c0 05 0d 09 0e a1 01 85 0b 09 22 a1 02 09 52 15 00 25 0a 75 08 95 01 b1 02 c0 09 22 a1 00 85 0c 09 57 09 58 75 01 95 02 25 01 b1 02 95 06 b1 03 c0 c0
iichid0: allocated irq at 0xfffff800083a2180 and rid 0
iichid0: successfully setup interrupt
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_SET_POWER(1)
acpi_iichid0: <HID over I2C (ACPI)> on acpi0
hidbus0: <HID bus> on iichid0
hms0 on hidbus0
hms0: 3 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=1
hmt0 on hidbus0
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_GET_REPORT 9 (type 3, len 2)
iichid0: response: 04 00 09 05
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_GET_REPORT 10 (type 3, len 257)
iichid0: response: 03 01 0a fc 28 fe 84 40 cb 9a 87 0d be 57 3c b6 70 09 88 07 97 2d 2b e3 38 34 b6 6c ed b0 f7 e5 9c f6 c2 2e 84 1b e8 b4 51 78 43 1f 28 4b 7c 2d 53 af fc 47 70 1b 59 6f 74 43 c4 f3 47 18 53 1a a2 a1 71 c7 95 0e 31 55 21 d3 b5 1e e9 0c ba ec b8 89 19 3e b3 af 75 81 9d 53 b9 41 57 f4 6d 39 25 29 7c 87 d9 b4 98 45 7d a7 26 9c 65 3b 85 68 89 d7 3b bd ff 14 67 f2 2b f0 2a 41 54 f0 fd 2c 66 7c f8 c0 8f 33 13 03 f1 d3 c1 0b 89 d9 1b 62 cd 51 b7 80 b8 af 3a 10 c1 8a 5b e8 8a 56 f0 8c aa fa 35 e9 42 c4 d8 55 c3 38 cc 2b 53 5c 69 52 d5 c8 73 02 38 7c 73 b6 41 e7 ff 05 d8 2b 79 9a e2 34 60 8f a3 32 1f 09 78 62 bc 80 e3 0f bd 65 20 08 13 c1 e2 ee 53 2d 86 7e a7 5a c5 d3 7d 98 be 31 48 1f fb da af a2 a8 6a 89 d6 bf f2 d3 32 2a 9a e4 cf 17 b7 b8 f4 e1 33 08 24 8b c4 43 a5 e5 24 c2
hconf0 on hidbus0
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_GET_REPORT 11 (type 3, len 2)
iichid0: response size 2 != expected length 4
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_SET_REPORT 11 (type 3, len 2): 0b 03
hmt0: Multitouch touchpad with 2 buttons
hmt0: 5 contacts with [C] properties. Report range [0:0] - [1199:635]
```
I added the following section to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (I have to use a configuration file with Nvidia anyway):
	
	



```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "libinput"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
    Option         "Tapping" "on"
    Option         "ClickMethod" "clickfinger"
    # Option       "NaturalScrolling" "true" # some people want it
    # Option       "ScrollMethod" "edge" # without this 2-finger scroll works
EndSection
```
As you can see, the driver is x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput, I tried x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, but it doesn't work.
Currently the middle button doesn't work, however, 3-finger tap works as middle-button. Maybe there is another setting for middle-button, not sure yet.
In my case /dev/input/event4 is associated with the touchpad, /dev/input/event3 - with the trackpoint.

It's not clear to me how to use touchpad in console, moused() doesn't recognize /dev/input/event4 (or I'm missing something).

P.S. I think it's good to rename this thread to something like "I2C mouse/touchpad support", since it's not just about a particular ASUS notebook.


----------



## giocitta (Feb 7, 2020)

aragats said:


> It works very well with FreeBSD 13.0 in Dell Precision 7540. I build and loaded the driver, got the following in dmesg():
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi aragats,
you have been very kind sharing your experience with a FreeBSD half-newbie. Now I'm asking: why not share - so to be easily used by other half-newbies - the sequential steps you suggest to support an I2C mouse/trackpad starting from D16698.diff? I mean:
(i) download D16898.diff (or what else, where from?);
(ii) put it in /usr/src;
(iii) apply the patch: patch < D16698.diff;
(iv) find the necessary Makefile so to be able to build/install the necessary new drivers;
(v) .....
It is an heavy load, I understand, but the greatest joy open software gives in front of closed one is that you will often need spontaneous help from people you will probably never know personally (oh, what a pity!), with the wonderful result that, thanks to them, you will increase your expertise step by step. Thanks you, indeed many thanks!
Giorgio Cittadini


----------



## aragats (Feb 7, 2020)

giocitta said:


> (i) download D16898.diff (or what else, where from?);
> (ii) put it in /usr/src;
> (iii) apply the patch: patch < D16698.diff;


Well, first of all, that diff is not available anymore, secondly, if you read that discussion, you would find that Wulf's approach is almost the same, but his driver is a much cleaner solution - just one driver, you build and load it. Whereas the former is two drivers (acpi_iichid and iichid), and needs unloading/reloading for suspend to work properly. Wulf's driver doesn't have such problem: I tested with suspend - everything comes back properly from sleep.


----------



## giocitta (Feb 7, 2020)

aragats said:


> Well, first of all, that diff is not available anymore, secondly, if you read that discussion, you would find that Wulf's approach is almost the same, but his driver is a much cleaner solution - just one driver, you build and load it. Whereas the former is two drivers (acpi_iichid and iichid), and needs unloading/reloading for suspend to work properly. Wulf's driver doesn't have such problem: I tested with suspend - everything comes back properly from sleep.


Hi aragats,
sorry to disturb you again. Here is what I did.
(i) git clone https://github.com/wulf7/iichid into my home directory
(ii) cd iichid
(iii) make
(iv) make install
(v) put in /boot/loader.conf iichid_load="YES"
(vi) created xorg.conf and put there the "InputDevice" as you told me
Results: dmesg shows all the sequence you showed me about acpi and iichid (no error, as I may see); iichid.ko does appear in kldstat; but mouse doesn't work anymore, nor touchpad. How to control which "Device" "/dev/input/eventN" is the right one for me?
Should I maintain moused_enable="YES"? What did I forget?
Thanks for a further help.
Giorgio


----------



## aragats (Feb 7, 2020)

Regarding the device nodes in /dev/input/eventN: I'm not sure what's the appropriate way of finding it, I just tried and found in my case event3 and event4 work for the trackpoint and touchpad correspondingly. Since I don't use the trackpoint, I left only event4 in xorg.conf.
moused() won't work at the moment since there is no corresponding device node for it, however, the author has plans to add it. It's not needed for Xorg anyway (in this case).


----------



## giocitta (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi All,
I tried again to activate my touchpad following the new wulf7 iichid directory and the suggestions of https://larastechlab.blogspot.com/2020/01/i2c-touchpads-on-freebsd-130-current.html. Again no success! This is what I find in dmesg:

acpi_iichid0: <HID over I2C (ACPI)> irq 109 on acpi0
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_DESCR at 0x1
iichid0: HID descriptor: 1e 00 00 01 a1 01 02 00 03 00 10 00 04 00 00 00 05 00 06 00 f3 04 bf 30 05 00 00 00 00 00
iichid0 at addr 0x15 irq 109 on iicbus1
iichid0:   ACPI Hardware ID  : ELAN1402
iichid0:   IICbus addr       : 0x15
iichid0:   HID descriptor reg: 0x01
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_SET_POWER(0)
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_RESET
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_REPORT_DESCR at 0x2 with size 417
iichid0: HID report descriptor: 05 01 09 02 a1 01 85 01 09 01 a1 00 05 09 19 01 29 02 15 00 25 01 75 01 95 02 81 02 95 06 81 03 05 01 09 30 09 31 09 38 15 81 25 7f 75 08 95 03 81 06 05 0c 0a 38 02 95 01 81 06 75 08 95 03 81 03 c0 c0 05 0d 09 05 a1 01 85 04 09 22 a1 02 15 00 25 01 09 47 09 42 95 02 75 01 81 02 75 01 95 02 81 03 95 01 75 04 25 0f 09 51 81 02 05 01 15 00 26 b0 0b 75 10 55 0e 65 13 09 30 35 00 46 77 01 95 01 81 02 46 bb 00 26 d8 05 26 d8 05 09 31 81 02 05 0d 15 00 25 64 95 03 c0 55 0c 66 01 10 47 ff ff 00 00 27 ff ff 00 00 75 10 95 01 09 56 81 02 09 54 25 7f 95 01 75 08 81 02 05 09 09 01 25 01 75 01 95 01 81 02 95 07 81 03 09 c5 75 08 95 04 81 03 05 0d 85 02 09 55 09 59 75 04 95 02 25 0f b1 02 85 07 09 60 75 01 95 01 15 00 25 01 b1 02 95 0f b1 03 06 00 ff 06 00 ff 85 06 09 c5 15 00 26 ff 00 75 08 96 00 01 b1 02 85 0d 09 c4 15 00 26 ff 00 75 08 95 04 b1 02 85 0c 09 c6 96 8a 02 75 08 b1 02 85 0b 09 c7 95 80 75 08 b1 02 c0 05 0d 09 0e a1 01 85 03 09 22 a1 00 09 52 15 00 25 0a 75 10 95 01 b1 02 c0 09 22 a1 00 85 05 09 57 09 58 15 00 75 01 95 02 25 03 b1 02 95 0e b1 03 c0 c0 05 01 09 06 a1 01 85 0e 05 07 19 e0 29 e7 15 00 25 01 75 01 95 08 81 02 81 03 95 05 05 08 19 01 29 05 91 02 95 01 75 03 91 01 95 06 75 08 15 00 26 a4 00 05 07 19 00 2a a4 00 81 00 c0
iichid0: allocated irq at 0xfffff80007bce100 and rid 0
iichid0: successfully setup interrupt
hidbus4: <HID bus> on iichid0
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_GET_REPORT 2 (type 3, len 2)
iichid0: response: 04 00 02 05
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_GET_REPORT 6 (type 3, len 257)
iichid0: response: 03 01 06 fc 28 fe 84 40 cb 9a 87 0d be 57 3c b6 70 09 88 07 97 2d 2b e3 38 34 b6 6c ed b0 f7 e5 9c f6 c2 2e 84 1b e8 b4 51 78 43 1f 28 4b 7c 2d 53 af fc 47 70 1b 59 6f 74 43 c4 f3 47 18 53 1a a2 a1 71 c7 95 0e 31 55 21 d3 b5 1e e9 0c ba ec b8 89 19 3e b3 af 75 81 9d 53 b9 41 57 f4 6d 39 25 29 7c 87 d9 b4 98 45 7d a7 26 9c 65 3b 85 68 89 d7 3b bd ff 14 67 f2 2b f0 2a 41 54 f0 fd 2c 66 7c f8 c0 8f 33 13 03 f1 d3 c1 0b 89 d9 1b 62 cd 51 b7 80 b8 af 3a 10 c1 8a 5b e8 8a 56 f0 8c aa fa 35 e9 42 c4 d8 55 c3 38 cc 2b 53 5c 69 52 d5 c8 73 02 38 7c 73 b6 41 e7 ff 05 d8 2b 79 9a e2 34 60 8f a3 32 1f 09 78 62 bc 80 e3 0f bd 65 20 08 13 c1 e2 ee 53 2d 86 7e a7 5a c5 d3 7d 98 be 31 48 1f fb da af a2 a8 6a 89 d6 bf f2 d3 32 2a 9a e4 cf 17 b7 b8 f4 e1 33 08 24 8b c4 43 a5 e5 24 c2
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_GET_REPORT 3 (type 3, len 3)
iichid0: response: 05 00 03 00 00
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_SET_REPORT 3 (type 3, len 3): 03 03 00
iichid0: iichid device open
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_SET_POWER(1)
iichid0: HID command I2C_HID_CMD_SET_POWER(0)
iichid0: no data received

and this is the output of libinput list-devices:

Device:           ELAN1402
Kernel:           /dev/input/event7
Group:            8
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     pointer 
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      disabled
Nat.scrolling:    disabled
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   button
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           ELAN1402
Kernel:           /dev/input/event8
Group:            9
Seat:             seat0, default
Size:             97x48mm
Capabilities:     pointer gesture
Tap-to-click:     disabled
Tap-and-drag:     enabled
Tap drag lock:    disabled
Left-handed:      disabled
Nat.scrolling:    disabled
Middle emulation: disabled
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   *two-finger edge 
Click methods:    *button-areas clickfinger 
Disable-w-typing: enabled
Accel profiles:   none
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           ELAN1402
Kernel:           /dev/input/event9
Group:            10
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     keyboard 
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      n/a
Nat.scrolling:    n/a
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   none
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   n/a
Rotation:         n/a

Again no success! What am I missing owing to my initial experience with FreeBSD? I must add that with OpenBSD the touchpad is perfectly working. Thanks to who will help me.


----------



## aragats (Feb 20, 2020)

giocitta said:


> Again no success!


There is no evidence of the "no success", it's opposite: your /dev/input/event8 should work with X.
You should add something like this to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/touchpad.conf):
	
	



```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "libinput"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
    Option         "Tapping" "on"
    Option         "ClickMethod" "clickfinger"
    Option         "NaturalScrolling" "false"
EndSection
....

Section "ServerLayout"
....
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
....
EndSection
```
Also, if you have issues, you can post them on the project page on github, the author usually promptly replies. Provide your dmesg() output, which looks really normal ― the driver gets data from i2c.


----------



## giocitta (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi aragats, thank you again for your suggestions. Certainly, as you say, wulf's iichid driver works fine on my ASUS ZenBook 13 and gets data from i2c. However, I don't succeed to config my xorg.conf, and I'm quite desperate. If I create a customized xorg.conf with only your Section "InputDevice" and Section "ServerLayout", I boot into cli; if I use Xorg -configure, I get a rich xorg.conf, and modifying it according to your "Input Device" and "ServerLayout" I boot into GUI, but neither the touchpad nor the external USB mouse do work. I attach some files hoping you will have the big patience of helping once again me. My Asus has two GPUs: Intel UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake); NVIDIA GeForce MX150. Only the first one is active (i915kms.ko; i915_kbl_dmc_ver1_04_bin.ko). I'm really tempted to abandon everything and go back to my Gentoo: too difficult for my poor knowledge to master FreeBSD!

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath     "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "libinput"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
    Option        "Tapping" "on"
        Option      "ClickMethod" "clickfinger"
        Option      "NaturalScrolling" "false"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor1"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"            # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"            # <str>
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "modesetting"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"            # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"            # <str>
    Identifier  "Card1"
    Driver      "modesetting"
    BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen1"
    Device     "Card1"
    Monitor    "Monitor1"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


```
[    22.785] 
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    22.785] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    22.785] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT amd64 
[    22.785] Current Operating System: FreeBSD piccoletto 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT #0 r357847: Thu Feb 13 04:44:56 UTC 2020     [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    22.785] Build Date: 16 February 2020  11:56:45PM
[    22.785]  
[    22.785] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[    22.785]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    22.785] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    22.785] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 20 17:41:59 2020
[    22.788] (==) Using config file: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    22.788] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    22.789] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    22.789] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    22.789] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    22.789] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    22.789] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[    22.789] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[    22.789] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
[    22.789] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    22.789] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    22.789] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    22.789] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    22.789] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    22.789] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    22.795] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[    22.795] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    22.795] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    22.795] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    22.795] (II) Loader magic: 0x42b010
[    22.795] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    22.795]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    22.795]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    22.795]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    22.795]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    22.795] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:3ea0:1043:1571 rev 0, Mem @ 0xb2000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    22.795] (--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 10de:1d12:1043:1c7e rev 161, Mem @ 0xb3000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128
[    22.795] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    22.795] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    22.797] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    22.806] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    22.806]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    22.806]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    22.806] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    22.807] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    22.807] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    22.807] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    22.807]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[    22.807]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    22.807]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    22.807] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    22.808] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput
[    22.808] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[    22.808] (II) Unloading libinput
[    22.808] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)
[    22.808] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    22.808] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    22.808] (++) using VT number 9

[    22.834] (**) modeset(0): claimed PCI slot 0@0:2:0
[    22.834] (II) modeset(0): using default device
[    22.851] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    22.851] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.
[    22.851] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[    22.851] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[    22.851] (==) modeset(0): RGB weight 888
[    22.851] (==) modeset(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    22.851] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"
[    22.851] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"
[    22.851] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so
[    22.862] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    22.862]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    22.862]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    22.862] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.
[    22.894] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.4:
[    22.909] (II) modeset(0): glamor initialized
[    22.911] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 using monitor section Monitor0
[    22.923] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section
[    22.924] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output eDP-1
[    22.924] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 5c2d  Serial#: 0
[    22.924] (II) modeset(0): Year: 2018  Week: 20
[    22.924] (II) modeset(0): EDID Version: 1.4
[    22.924] (II) modeset(0): Digital Display Input
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): 8 bits per channel
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 29  vert.: 17
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): clock: 142.6 MHz   Image Size:  293 x 165 mm
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1978  h_sync_end 2020 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1142 v_border: 0
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): clock: 142.6 MHz   Image Size:  293 x 165 mm
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1978  h_sync_end 2020 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1428 v_border: 0
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):  AUO
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):  B133HAN05.C
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex):
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     00ffffffffffff0006af2d5c00000000
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     141c0104a51d117802ee95a3544c9926
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     0f505400000001010101010101010101
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     010101010101b43780a070383e403a2a
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     350025a510000018b43780a070385c41
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     3a2a350025a510000018000000fe0041
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0):     004231333348414e30352e43200a00ac
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  142.60  1920 1978 2020 2080  1080 1083 1088 1142 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x48.0  142.60  1920 1978 2020 2080  1080 1083 1088 1428 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz e)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1464x820"x60.0   98.21  1464 1544 1696 1928  820 821 824 849 -hsync +vsync (50.9 kHz)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)
[    22.925] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)
[    22.926] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)
[    22.937] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output HDMI-1
[    22.937] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 connected
[    22.937] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
[    22.937] (II) modeset(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[    22.937] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0
[    22.937] (II) modeset(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[    22.937] (==) modeset(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    22.937] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    22.937] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    22.937] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    22.938] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    22.938]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    22.938]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    22.938] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    22.952] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled
[    22.952] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    22.952] (II) modeset(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    23.001] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled
[    23.002] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    23.002] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
[    23.002] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: i965
[    24.141] (--) RandR disabled
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness
[    24.153] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965
[    24.153] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    24.199] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized
[    24.199] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
[    24.316] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    24.317] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module libinput
[    24.317] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
[    24.317] (II) Unloading libinput
[    24.317] (EE) Failed to load module "libinput" (module does not exist, 0)
[    24.317] (EE) No input driver matching `libinput'
[    24.317] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[    24.317] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[    24.317] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    24.317] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    24.318] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.318]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[    24.318]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.318]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    24.318] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[    24.318] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    24.318] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    24.318] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[    24.318] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[    24.318] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[    24.318] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[    24.318] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[    24.318] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    24.320] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[    24.320] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd1
[    24.320] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[    24.321] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[    24.321] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    24.321] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    24.322] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.322]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.3
[    24.322]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.322]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    24.322] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    24.322] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[    24.322] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    24.322] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[    24.322] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[    24.322] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    24.322] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    24.322] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[    24.322] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[    25.910] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 23597
[    25.910] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    25.910] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  142.60  1920 1978 2020 2080  1080 1083 1088 1142 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)
[    25.910] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  142.60  1920 1978 2020 2080  1080 1083 1088 1428 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz e)
[    27.724] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 23597
[    27.724] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    27.724] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  142.60  1920 1978 2020 2080  1080 1083 1088 1142 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)
[    27.724] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  142.60  1920 1978 2020 2080  1080 1083 1088 1428 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz e)
[    35.458] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
```


----------



## aragats (Feb 20, 2020)

giocitta said:


> I use Xorg -configure, I get a rich xorg.conf


This is really old stuff, it shouldn't be used nowadays: there is no need to *-configure* and create a full xorg.conf.
Have you read the handbook? Make sure you have your X server running *without* any xorg.conf*. Make sure that your USB mouse works. Then create a xorg.conf with a couple of sections and (re)start Xorg.


----------



## giocitta (Feb 21, 2020)

aragats said:


> This is really old stuff, it shouldn't be used nowadays: there is no need to *-configure* and create a full xorg.conf.
> Have you read the handbook? Make sure you have your X server running *without* any xorg.conf*. Make sure that your USB mouse works. Then create a xorg.conf with a couple of sections and (re)start Xorg.


Solution probably found! All your suggestions were very important for me. I thought: the touchpad does perfectly work with OpenBSD; my  X server runs without any xorg.conf* with FreeBSD; so my USB external mouse. All this only if I keep away the iichid driver from rc.conf or loader.conf. If I keep it on, notwithstanding my accurate touchpad.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, I boot to CLI. The problem is that xorg does not read libinput's events because it doesn't find the libinput module. I controlled, and found that xorg  is too old (February 2016) and isn't patched. So, I'm trying to download, build and install the 1.20.7 version of xorg. I hope it won't be too difficult for me. Many thanks for your much appreciated attention.


----------



## giocitta (Mar 1, 2020)

giocitta said:


> Solution probably found: your suggestions were very important for me! I thought: (i) my touchpad does work with OpenBSD; (ii) my X server does run without any xorg.conf*; (iii) so as regards my external USB mouse. All this only if I keep iichid out of rc.conf or loader.conf. If I keep it on, and so load iichid.ko, notwithstanding a correct xorg.conf.d/touchpad.conf (the one you suggested!), I boot into CLI. That is because X.Org X Server 1.18.4 is too old (2016-07-19), not patched, and does not use correctly the libinput driver and so no /dev/input/event is found. I'm trying to update Xorg to 1.20.7, but I hope that all the necessary actions won't be too difficult for me. Thanks for your much appreciated support.


SOLVED - Well, upgrading xorg to 7.7_3, correct /dev/input/events are read and iichid does work sufficiently well following wulf7's suggestions in his README.md. Thanks to all experts who helped.


----------



## markb (Mar 11, 2020)

Excellent morning!

I want to thank the two of you (aragats and giocitta) for pointing me in the right direction -  my touchpad FINALLY works as a mouse and not a coffee cup holder <G>.

I was able to download Wulf's work, followed giocitta's step-by-step install, add the sections to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (and /boot/loader.conf) and viola!

Thanks again,
Markb (13.0-Current on Precision m7740)


----------

